#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Resume Templates and Samples for Engineers/ Engineering CV Templates and Samples >  >  Preparing for an Interview pdf‎

## SWTHRT16

Hey friends here I uploaded a Common Interview Questions for Computer Information Technology Majors pdf which will guide you about preparing for interview. I Hope you will learn from this ebook. Let me know is this helpful for you or not. Three keys for successful interview are preparation, practice and presentation.





  Similar Threads: ‎30 Dayz...Heart Touching Story!!! CNC MACHINE AND PROGRAM PROGECR pptx‎ Straight lines notes.pdf‎ Math Formulas & Fundas pdf‎ download Interview Skilss  - Interview Tips - Interview Preparation Pdf Download

----------


## shivam ece

hii its shivam gupta from kanpur.....having great time with

----------


## sridevisri

thanku ...this is sri

----------

